# Houston Rockets Rookie Watch Thread



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets have all the draft pick discussion, and summer development talk in here 


- Donte Greene DX Profile
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Donte-Greene-1066/

- Joey Dorsey DX Profile
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Joey-Dorsey-456/


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't wait for the Vegas league to start.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Why aren't they signed yet?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Dorsey working on free throws*
> 
> But if there is one area in need of work, it would seem at the free-throw line, where Dorsey made just 42 percent of his attempts in four seasons at Memphis.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Both him and Chuck need to work on it. I just dont understand how NBA caliber players are so bad at FT's


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets sign Greene, release Woods*
> 
> The Rockets agreed to release center Loren Woods from his contract on Monday, then signed this season’s first-round pick Donté Greene before their first game in the Las Vegas NBA Summer League on Monday.
> 
> Woods, who had been signed late last season to a partially-guaranteed contract for next season, had been receiving interest from several European teams and asked for his release.


Link


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that why Dorsey didn't play today because he wasn't signed?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Greene Growing as a Rocket*
> 
> Before the Rockets’ summer league game against the Nuggets on Friday, Houston rookie Donté Greene was engaged in a playful game of one-on-one with a ball boy that couldn’t have been more than 13-years old.
> 
> ...


More in link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Higher education: Rockets rookies learn how much they have to learn*
> 
> In what was the most shocking development of the summer league, Joey Dorsey did not want to talk.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Rockets forward Leunen making a good impression
> Looks like he belongs*
> 
> Leunen has not done much more than the Rockets expected of him when they chose him late in the second round last month. He certainly has not dominated anything to seem out of place among the apprentices and long shots. But he has done things that it seems he would be able to do in the NBA.
> ...


More in link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Growing Pains*
> 
> Las Vegas - It must have seemed so easy.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I haven't watched any games. I know he can stroke it, but is he still jacking up shots!? I hope he puts the ball on the floor and start going strong to the rim


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah he was still jacking up shots. I wanna watch all the games again before I post, but he was open for most of them.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Greene aims to shoot himself into Rockets' plans*
> 
> Sometime, somewhere today, dictated entirely by habit and reflex, Donté Greene will have his eyes wide, mouth open and arms raised or hands outstretched just itching for a chance to catch and inevitably shoot.
> 
> ...


Read the rest here.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01og7N-rm_o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Dorsey is a bonehead. This means trouble down the road.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

^^^ It was a summer league game, relax.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

actually it was the ref who was out of line...

Dorsey got a tech for saying "See you can't rattle him" to Blatche after Barerra made the free throws.

That was what he got kicked out of a summer league game for... after one technical he didn't deserve.

Now do I think he will say something that actually gets him kicked out of a game... eventually. He's got less control over his tongue than Rasheed Wallace. But the vets will cool him down.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Greene is every bit as confident that he can contribute sooner than the Rockets hope. But while he demonstrated his potential, he also showed how far he has to go.
> 
> “He can contribute sooner if he learns,” head coach Rick Adelman said. “I don’t think he understands how hard you have to play in our league.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5900396.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

That's good. We need a big bully in there for when someone tries to act all hard with Yao.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our rookies Greene and Dorsey are ranked 13th and 41st, respectively, in Thorpe's Rookie Rankings.



> *Donte Greene, Rockets*
> The Kevin Durant comparison is an accurate one. When he settles for being just a long-range shooter, he's an ordinary player (at the NBA level). But if he's active as a cutter, sprints the floor in transition and looks to make plays inside, he's a special offensive talent. Just like KD.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Greene's 40pt game might've sealed the deal for the Artest trade. Best of luck in Sactown Donte!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder what will become of Greene. Too bad we had to let him go, but at the expense of getting Artest, I will deal with it.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Good luck in Sacramento, Donte!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am sad to see Donte go for the one year rental of Artest.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This better be the year.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

That has to suck, you do the photo shoot then a day later you're traded.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess all we have left now is Dorsey. I wonder where he is going to be in the rotation considering both Landry and Deke are not signed yet.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Unstuck


----------

